# Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?



## Dooser75 (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo und guten Abend zusammen,

ich hab da mal eine Frage, welche Rute(n) benutzt ihr für das Angeln auf Aale?

Ich habe gehört und im I-net gelesen/gesehen (YT) das es im Grunde egal wäre was für eine Rute man dafür benutzt, wie seht ihr das?

Was haltet ihr generell von Aalruten (Shops) ... nutzen, oder eher nutzlos?

Und worauf kommt es eurer Meinung nach bei einer Rute auf Aale an?


Danke schon mal für eure Erfahrungen und Antworten.

MfG


----------



## ralle (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Ich denke das man die Rute an das zu beangelnde Gewässer anpassen sollte.
In Gräben/Bächen kleinen Flüssen wird es m.E. nicht auf die Rute ankommen - da muß der Fisch schnell aus der Gefahrenzone.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Wichtig sind mir eine gewisse Rustikalität und Rückgrat. Ich selber fische in erster Linie Heavy Feeder Ruten mit eingeclipten Miniknicklicht, auch wenn ich in letzter Zeit mit einer Avonrute viel auf Aal gehe, die das genaue Gegenteil hierzu darstellt aber sich bisher sehr erfolgreich im Nahbereich behauptet und viel viel Spaß macht


----------



## pargo (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

eigentlich reicht ne handleine.
dem aal isses egal.
den händler nicht.
wo kämen die denn hin, wenn es sich rumpräche, dass es auch ohne "spezial" geht.


----------



## KaroFisch (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Ich bin kein Aal-Angler, würde mich von der Richtung aber Ralle anschliessen. Am Kanal braucht man für Aal wie für jeden Fisch ne andere Rute als am "reissenden Strom". Kommt aus meiner Sicht eher auf das benötigte Blei an, als auf den Fisch. 

Für mich waren Aale (weil ich noch keinen Räucherofen habe) bisher nur unerwünschter Beifang. Ich habe bisher alle easy mit ner aussortierten 15-45g Spinrute landen können. Der Meter war nicht dabei, aber bis geschätzt 60er hats gereicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Du unterschätzt Aale-  mit einem achtziger hast du stress mit so ner Rute.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Ich nutze "spezielle Aalruten" Einfach weil es von der Länge und Wurfgewicht gut passt. Auch sind die Ruten weder zu weich, noch zu hart. Gewässer Kanal und zugewachsener Bach.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Grundruten bis 60/80g, 3m Länge....das passt quasi überall.
Geht mit Pose wie auch Grundblei.

Da muss man auch kein Vermögen investieren, einfach ne günstige Steck- oder auch Telerute tuts dicke.
Wer eher nur vom Boot aus fischt, sollte eher max. 2,40m anpeilen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Für den Aal passt im Prinzip genau das Gleiche wie für den Hecht: Rückgrat entscheidet. 3lbs-Karpfenrute aufwärts.

Viel wichtiger als die Rute ist beim Angeln mit Laufblei und Freilauf (wie ich es gern mache) die Qualität des Freilaufs. Der sollte ganz fein ablaufen, ohne jeden Widerstand für den Fisch. Das ist auch im Hinblick auf gelegentlich einsteigende Zander sehr wichtig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Auch sind die Ruten weder zu weich, noch zu hart.



Zu hart geht bei Aal gar nicht. Da gibt es doch keinen Drill im eigentlichen Sinn. Kurbeln und rausheben bzw. rein in den Kescher. Rohe Gewalt. Setzt natürlich super Schnur und Haken voraus. Bei mir 35er STROFT ABR und Gamakatsu-Haken (da biegt nix auf).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Schon, aber ist ein etwas anderes Gefühl als wenn man mit einem dicken Knüppel kommt. Fange hier meist eh nur die Kleineren, wenn überhaupt. 70 ist schon viel....


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Nicht zu kurz, robust, weich in der Spitze und hart im Kreuz. Dazu eine gute Rolle, die etwas von einer Winsch hat. Nicht zu kleine, aber langschenkelige Haken und vor allem keinen Skrupel.Biss, Anhieb und am besten schnellstmöglich anlanden...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Rechnen sollte man dennoch auch immer mit größeren Exemplaren.
Je nach Gewässer heißt das dann mitunter “raus ohne Kompromisse“.
Ich würde zb nie auf die Idee kommen mit der Floatrute auf Aal zu gehen, selbst wenn nur kleinere beißen.
Einmal nen vernünftigen mit80er dran und man hat seine liebe Müh den Fisch zügig nach oben zu bringen.

Die typischen Aalruten die als solches im Handel sind, sind doch eigentlich zu kurz für die meisten Gewässer und Bedingungen.
Als Posenrute taugt ne 2,40-2,70m Rute genauso wenig wie wenn ich auf weitere Entfernung auf Grund fische. Vom größeren Fluss wo ich hochstelle ganz zu schweigen.
Vom Boot ok, da sind längere Ruten nicht so praktikabel.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zu hart geht bei Aal gar nicht. Da gibt es doch keinen Drill im eigentlichen Sinn. Kurbeln und rausheben bzw. rein in den Kescher. Rohe Gewalt. Setzt natürlich super Schnur und Haken voraus. Bei mir 35er STROFT ABR und Gamakatsu-Haken (da biegt nix auf).


|good: 



Frage Dich mal worum es beim Aalangeln denn genau geht.
Der Aal möchte nur ungern irgendwelchen Wiederstand spüren, daher ist ein guter Freilauf, wie von Naturliebhaber schon erwähnt, Gold wert. Allerdings gibt es zur Not auch ähnlich gute Möglichkeiten.
Der Aal wird jede Möglichkeit zum "Verankern" nutzen, daher sollte deine Rute in der Lage sein, das Tier so schnell wie irgend möglich vom Grund zu lupfen - das geht am besten mit langen und harten Ruten.
Klassiche "Aalruten" haben meist eine Länge von 240 - 270cm, was man im Grund bloß als schlechten Witz sehen kann.
Auch und gerade bei der Landung, wenn der Aal in flaches Wasser geführt wird, ist eine lange und harte Rute deutlich überlegen.
Karpfenruten mit LC Aktion sind nicht schlecht.. .
Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Für das Angeln auf Aale,  wie auch für das Angeln mit totem Köderfisch nutze ich Karpfenruten,  die nicht ganz so hart ausfallen.

Außer bei Kleingewässern finde ich Ruten mit  mindestens 3,30m vorteilhaft. So kann man den Aal gut mit einem Zug vom Grund lösen und von Steinpackungen frei halten.


----------



## ATRiot01 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Absolut Gewässerabhängig:

Im Stillwasser ohne nennenswerte Hindernisse nutze ich 1,75lbs 12ft Ruten mit einem guten Rückgrat, sind Hindernisse vorhanden 2,5lbs Ruten.
Im Fliesswasser die 2,5lbs Ruten und im Rhein 2,75lbs mit weicher Spitze und Glöckchen.

Glöckchen kommen auch nur im Rhein zum Einsatz, genauso wie Freilauf. Und der auch nur damit mir in einer eventuellen Pinkelpause nicht die Rute stiften gehen kann, Stichwort Waller. In allen anderen Situationen ist der Freilauf absoluter Nonsens.

Klar gibt es Nächte in denen der Aal auch im Stillwasser ungehemmt in die Rute rennt, aber weit öfter wird er bei Widerstand den Köder einfach loslassen, und auch ein feiner Freilauf bedeutet immer noch widerstand.

Im Stillwasser daher immer nur mit Pose oder offenem Rollenbügel.


BtT: Rute ist zweitrangig, beste Allroundlösung dürften 2,75lbs Karpfenruten mit 35er Schnur und 33er Vorfach sein, in geschlossenen Gewässern u.U. sogar mit dünner 7x7 Stahlspitze.

Von kurzen Ruten unter 11ft. zum Aalangeln halte ich im Normalfall wenig. Der bessere Hebel spricht für die 12ft.

Kurze Ruten könnten allerdings bei Uferbewuchs und unter Bäumen schon Sinn machen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Pass erstmal die Rute an das Gewässer und an die Bedingungen an.
Was bringt dir einen 3 Meter Rute, wenn du unter Bäumen angelst? Was bringt eine 2,4 Meter Rute, wenn du am Uferbewuchs vorbei musst?
Das würde ich erstmal klären und dann schauen das ich eine Rute in entsprechender Länge finde, mit der man auch mal Aal direkt aus dem Wasser heben kann.
Für das Stillwasser nutze ich fürs Posenangeln Ruten, 2 bis 40 Gramm. Fürs Gundangeln, Ruten mit 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Beide Varianten 2,7 Meter lang.
Für die Spree im Spreewald, kommen aufgrund der Länge und dem Uferbewuchs, meine 3,6 meter, 2,5 lbs Karpfenruten zum Einsatz


----------



## Mind (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Die Rute muss Stabil sein und man sollte nen Aal damit aus dem Wasser heben können. Dann muss sie noch zum Gewässer und Methode passen. Stellfischrute ist ******* unter Baum. 2.40 blöd bei Ufer bewuchs.

Ich benutze Uralte Teleruten in 380cm und 270cm mit ca 80gr Wurfgewicht oder meine heavy Feederruten.

Am Kanal und Fluss manchmal auch 7,5 Meter Lange Stellfischruten das ist angenehmer wenn man über oder am ende der Steinpackung oder an einer Krautband fischt. Die Pose Treibt halt nicht ab.


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Wie schon geschrieben ist das gewässerabhängig. An Flüssen würde ich zu heavy Feeder tendieren,  an Seen zu Karpfenruten. Klar geht auch eine 3 lbs Rute, macht mir persönlich aber keinen Spass. Ich mag's lieber leichter, 2lbs tut es auch.
Gerade an Kanälen lohnt sich eine längere Rute, 3,60 z.,b., weil man damit variierter fischen kann (wenn man denn über ein Repertoire verschiedener Methoden verfügt).


----------



## Dooser75 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Moin moin,

danke erstmal für die ganzen Tipps/Vorschläge.

Also könnte ich z.B. meine Bollo 6m und meine Karpfenruten mit an den Kanal nehmen und diese entsprechend bestücken und mein Glück versuchen!?

MfG


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Wenn du ne kräftige Bolo und ne angemessen bespulte Rolle hast (nicht unter 0,30er Mono) kannst du es versuchen. Wenn deine Bolo nicht als leichte stellfischrute geeignet ist würde  ich es mir verkneifen


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> danke erstmal für die ganzen Tipps/Vorschläge.
> 
> ...




 Jo, das ist aller wichtigste, erst mal ans Wasser zu fahren und zu angeln ... egal was für Ruten.


Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt die Fische.



ATRiot01  hat alles gesagt#6


----------



## Shura (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Im Stillwasser nutze ich  270cm / 60g sehr steife Teleruten + 4000er Freilaufrolle, 0.3er Mono.
In  der starken Strömung der Elbe Brandungsrute und Xtra heavy Feeder mit dicken Rollen und 0.4er Mono. 

Also lang und hart oder kurz und hart je nachdem was der angelplatz fordert. Man sollte in jedem Fall den Aal schnell vom Grund lösen und ggf. aus dem Wasser heben können sonst gibt das nur gewurschtel und Frust.


----------



## daci7 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Grundsätzlich kannste echt viel hernehmen - hauptsache du bist damit auch am Wasser, wie zokker treffend schrieb.
Ich hab fürs reine Aalangeln gerne robuste und günstige Geräte.



Warum? Weil man halt meist Nachts unterwegs ist, möglicherweise noch an der Steinpackung, die Rute auch mal im Gestrüpp ablegen will, dicke Schlangen eben schnell raus aus dem Wasser müssen und dann beim Kampf "Mann gegen Schlange" die Rute schonmal achtlos in den Dreck fliegt :q
Alte Karpfenruten oder Spinnruten sind mMn super geeignet.


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du ne kräftige Bolo und ne angemessen bespulte Rolle hast (nicht unter 0,30er Mono) kannst du es versuchen. Wenn deine Bolo nicht als leichte stellfischrute geeignet ist würde  ich es mir verkneifen



Das kommt auch aufs Gewässer an. Bei hindernisfreien Gewässern reicht auch eine 0,25 Mono, ich selbst habe auf meinen fürs Aalangeln gedachten Rollen aber auch 0,30er, damit bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Das kommt auch aufs Gewässer an. Bei hindernisfreien Gewässern reicht auch eine 0,25 Mono, ich selbst habe auf meinen fürs Aalangeln gedachten Rollen aber auch 0,30er, damit bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.



Gar keine Frage, aber gerade bei Aal empfehle ich gerne eine Nummer schwerer um die Wahrscheinlichkeit bösen erwachens zu minimieren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Wir haben in der Elbe immer mit irgendwelchen Knüppeln auf Aale geangelt, meist alte DDR-Ruten aus Opas Schuppen "entwendet". Die hatten teilweise nicht mal Wurfgewichtangaben. Schwere Sargbleibe bekamen wir bei uns im Ort nicht, stattdessen haben 2 bis 3 auf der Hauptschnur eingeschlauft und dann einfach ins Wasser gefeuert.

Aal gab es immer, jede Nacht. Heute nehme ich meine Heavy Feeder Ruten dafür.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Angeln wurde erst in den letzten Jahrzehnten kompliziert. Stichwort Zielfisch. Aalangeln ist das simpelste, um nicht zu sagen primitivste Grundangeln überhaupt. Dementsprechend simpel kann man sich auch heute noch rüsten...


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Stimmt[emoji106]
Ich verstehe auch nicht was da oft für ein Aufriss gemacht wird.
Früher hat bei uns keiner nach ner Spezialrute gefragt .
Stabile Rute (Tele oder Steck ist egal) ab ca. 3m,  Rolle, 0,30ger Monofile Schnur schweres Grundblei (Durchlaufblei)Wirbel,  Aalhaken(gibts ja schon gebunden) Wurm fertig.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Vielleicht weil es früher keine spezialruten gab ;-P
Find es legitim zu fragen was eine aalrute mitbringen sollte - wie soll man es denn erfahren wenn man nicht fragen darf? Der Verweis auf frühere Zeiten wo man mit dem Haselnußstecken weissfische beangelt hat helfen da wenig.
Das es letzten Endes kein high end tackle sein muss stimmt letztendlich für alle fischarten. Es gibt nicht viel was sich nicht mit einer 3lbs Rute fangen lässt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das es letzten Endes kein high end tackle sein muss stimmt letztendlich für alle fischarten.



5 Euro Phrasenschwein. :m:m:m


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es früher keine spezialruten gab ;-P
> Find es legitim zu fragen was eine aalrute mitbringen sollte - wie soll man es denn erfahren wenn man nicht fragen darf? Der Verweis auf frühere Zeiten wo man mit dem Haselnußstecken weissfische beangelt hat helfen da wenig.
> Das es letzten Endes kein high end tackle sein muss stimmt letztendlich für alle fischarten. Es gibt nicht viel was sich nicht mit einer 3lbs Rute fangen lässt.



Früher gab es Angler und es gab noch die reinen Fliegenfischer. Punkt! Heute ist man ja bald keiner mehr, wenn man sich nicht "Spezialist" für irgendwas schimpft.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Andal schrieb:


> Früher gab es Angler und es gab noch die reinen Fliegenfischer. Punkt! Heute ist man ja bald keiner mehr, wenn man sich nicht "Spezialist" für irgendwas schimpft.



Mein Spezialgebiet ist scheitern :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es früher keine spezialruten gab ;-P
> Find es legitim zu fragen was eine aalrute mitbringen sollte - wie soll man es denn erfahren wenn man nicht fragen darf?



Naja, was soll sie denn mitbringen was wirklich speziell darauf abzielt und nicht jede poplige Universal-Grundrute sowieso bereitstellt?
Ich wüßte nicht was.
Spitzenringe mit Knickihalter ist Schmuh, "spezielle" Aalpickerruten sind erstens zu kurz und zweitens sehr limiert in der Verwendung...Posenmontagen sind damit nonsens.

Von daher fährt man grundlegend besser mit allroundigen Grundruten, vorallem dann wenn man unterschiedliche Gewässer beangeln will.

Vielmehr entscheidend wie das Tackle ist der Angler selbst und wie er vorgeht.
Das beste "spezialisierte" Tackle nützt nix wenn ich dort fische, wo keine Fische zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Also früher ging es ganz klar auch völlig ohne viel Firlefanz und manchmal packen ich mich an den Kopf,  wenn ich im Angelgeschäft beraten werde, das mein anglerisches Dasein mit solch schnöden Gerät  ohnehin völlig verschwendet sei. Allerdings könnte mich Rute xy und Rolle zu zu völlig neuen Sphären heben.

Dann guckt man sich das Gerät an, für das man auch ein olles Auto mit TÜV kaufen könnte und fragt sich, warum der arme Bub, der kaum deutlich mehr als Mindestlohn verdienen dürfte , überhaupt mit dem Hobby angefangen hat. Schließlich hat er bereits die Erkenntnis erlangt, mit ehrlicher Arbeit nie die hohen Weihen genießen zu dürfen.

Da bleibt ich bei meiner billigen Karpfenrute,  die ich je nach Anlaß mal zur Deadbaitrute erhebe, aber auch mal einfach eine schnöselige Grundrute sein lasse.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Naja, was soll sie denn mitbringen was wirklich speziell darauf abzielt und nicht jede poplige Universal-Grundrute sowieso bereitstellt?
> Ich wüßte nicht was.
> Spitzenringe mit Knickihalter ist Schmuh, "spezielle" Aalpickerruten sind erstens zu kurz und zweitens sehr limiert in der Verwendung...Posenmontagen sind damit nonsens.
> 
> ...



Und um zu wissen dass aal mit so gut wie jedem Stecken funktioniert muss entweder viel angeln oder mal nachfragen  aber bei deinem letzten Absatz sind wir uns zu 100% einig


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und um zu wissen dass aal mit so gut wie jedem Stecken funktioniert muss entweder viel angeln...



Ohne zu angeln fängst halt auch nix, egal auf welche Fischart man es absieht.
Erfahrungen sind da, um sie selbst zu machen und Schlüsse draus zu ziehen...auch Schneidertage sind Erfahrungen aus denen man was mitnehmen kann.
Wissen fällt eben nicht vom Himmel oder steht für x Euro mal so im Laden, das ist ein Lernprozess durch selber agieren, bei andren zuschauen etc.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ohne zu angeln fängst halt auch nix, egal auf welche Fischart man es absieht.
> Erfahrungen sind da, um sie selbst zu machen und Schlüsse draus zu ziehen...auch Schneidertage sind Erfahrungen aus denen man was mitnehmen kann.
> Wissen fällt eben nicht vom Himmel oder steht für x Euro mal so im Laden, das ist ein Lernprozess durch selber agieren, bei andren zuschauen etc.



Ja doch Rudi, aber ohne Fragen bräuchte man kein Forum  das eigene erleben ist der beste Lehrer aber mal was lesen schadet  auch nicht


----------



## Dooser75 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Mahlzeit,

ich wollte jetzt nicht eine Grundsatzdiskussion entfachen, welches jetzt die ultimative beste Rute ist, sondern eher welche Ruten man benutzen kann und auf welche man besser nicht zurück greift, bzw. man nicht in den nächsten Laden rennt.

Für mich ist es als Anfänger ist es interessant und hilfreich, verschiedene Herangehensweisen zu zu hören/lesen und davon ggfs. das eine oder andere für mich aus zu probieren.


MfG


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



> Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt die Fische.




Das stimmt ohne weiters aber was nützt der dicke Aal am anderen Ende der Schnur wenn du ihn nicht schnell genug vom Hinderniss weg kriegst da bleibt man meistens zweiter Sieger.


Bei mir in Elbe und Jeetzel bzw Hitzacker See fische 3,3m Ruten (Seacor Leichte Pilk) mit 100gr Wurfgewicht die haben genug Rückgrat und als Rollen Pilkrollen (Balzer Metallica 745) ich weiß nicht wie alt die schon sind (ich glaub 15 Jahre) aber die verrichten ohne Mucken ihren Dienst.


In der Elbe geht es meist auf Grund, Rute steil gen Himmel (weniger Strömungsdruck) Einhängebissanzeiger und gut.


In der Jeetzel oder See mit 10gr Pose meist das Blei auf Grund gelegt (ja die Pose liegt dann flach) und offener Rollenbügel.


Hauptschnur 0,32 Fireline (ich weiß ziemlich dick, habe sie aber günstigst geschossen) hat aber auch den Vorteil komme ich mal an Steine im Wasser hat sie mehr reserven.


Vorfach 35 lbs Snag Leader (aus dem Karpfenbereich) oder Flexonit in 0,36 7X7 und Gamakatsu LS-3113 in den Größen 1 und 1/0, keine Angst vor goßen Haken der hungrige große Aal bleibt hängen und die kleinen bleiben wo sie hingehören im Wasser,

es versteht sich von selbst das bei den Wirbeln auch keine Kompromisse gemacht werden.



Bei Monofiler würd ich nicht unter 0,35 fischen.


Als Köder kommen mir nur weiche Wollhandkrabben und kleine Rotaugen an den Haken und im Frühjahr wenn noch keine Krabben zu kriegen sind der gute alte Tauwurm.


Und immer die Ruten im Auge behalten ruckzuck zieht dir ein 500gr Aal die Rute ins Wasser (ist mir schon passiert)


Auch gehört ein stabiler Kescher mit HEILEN tiefen Netz (selbst ein Daumengroßes Loch findet der Aal und er ist durch) dazu denn Aale ab 600gr einfachrausheben ist schon ganz schön Riskant.


Beim Aaangeln gibt es keine Kompromisse denn die bedeuten zwangsläufig zweiter Sieger zu sein und der Aal schwimmt davon.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich wollte jetzt nicht eine Grundsatzdiskussion entfachen, welches jetzt die ultimative beste Rute ist, sondern eher welche Ruten man benutzen kann und auf welche man besser nicht zurück greift, bzw. man nicht in den nächsten Laden rennt.
> 
> ...



Du hattest irgendwo weiter vorne Bolorute und Kanal erwähnt.
Auf Aal würde ich so eine Rute nicht am Kanal einsetzen, wäre mir definitiv zu schwach um einen gehakten Aal schnell von den Steinen wegzubekommen.
Klar, der lange Hebel ist günstig, nur eben die Spitzenaktion nicht.
Hinzukommt dann die Landung des Fisches, die bei sehr langen Ruten und dann auch nachts nicht wirklich einfach ausfällt.
Stellfischangler werden sicher wissen was ich meine.
Ein Weißfisch läßt sich irgendwann einfach ranholen, ein Aal windet sich permanent, je kleiner um so quirliger.
Da wird eben nicht gedrillt, sondern es geht konsequent nach oben.
Ob das ne Bolo wirklich mitmacht, halte ich für fragwürdig.


----------



## Nuklearangler (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Andal schrieb:


> Angeln wurde erst in den letzten Jahrzehnten kompliziert. Stichwort Zielfisch. Aalangeln ist das simpelste, um nicht zu sagen primitivste Grundangeln überhaupt. Dementsprechend simpel kann man sich auch heute noch rüsten...



Wenn du so angelst, fängst du aber viele Aale gar nicht, nämlich zum Beisiel die, die im Mittelwasser und an der Oberfläche jagen. Das erdordert schon ein bisschen ausgefeiltere Methoden.
Das betrifft bei mir im Sommer mehr als die Hälfte der Aale, die mir an den Haken gehen.


----------



## börnie (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich wollte jetzt nicht eine Grundsatzdiskussion entfachen, welches jetzt die ultimative beste Rute ist, sondern eher welche Ruten man benutzen kann und auf welche man besser nicht zurück greift, bzw. man nicht in den nächsten Laden rennt.
> 
> ...



...das ist auch gut so. 
Die Wahl der Ausrüstung / Rute hängt davon ab, wo und wie Du auf Aal fischen möchtest.
Wenn Du z.B. an einem Kanal mit Pose fischen möchtest, ist es völlig hirnlos sich mit einer 2,40 Spinnruten an die Steinpackung zu setzen. 
Genauso unglücklich ist es, sich mit ´ner 30gr. Teleangel und 0,25er Schnurr in der Nähe von einem Seerosenfeld oder ähnlichem zu postieren.
Klar, hat man früher auch so gemacht. Aber da war es auch schnuppe wenn mal 2-3 Fische abgerissen sind. Man hat ja trotzdem genug gefangen.
Heute gehe, zumindest ich, etwas spezieller an diese Sache.

Du müsstest also erst mal ein paar Infos zu den Gegebenheiten (Gewässer usw.) nennen.

Ich persönlich fische nie unter 0,33 Schnurrdurchmesser auf Aale. Rute dann dazu passend. 40-80gr. Wurfgewicht.
Vom Boot so 2,70 - 3,00m. Vom Ufer am See ähnlich.
Am Kanal eine kräftige Bolo-Rute um die 6.00 - 6.50m + Posenmontage.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Wenn du so angelst, fängst du aber viele Aale gar nicht, nämlich zum Beisiel die, die im Mittelwasser und an der Oberfläche jagen. Das erdordert schon ein bisschen ausgefeiltere Methoden.
> Das betrifft bei mir im Sommer mehr als die Hälfte der Aale, die mir an den Haken gehen.


Uh das ist spannend, wie beangelst du solche  Aale im Fluss? Mit hölzl bilde ich mir ab einer gewissen strömungsstärke ein, dass der tauwurm den Boden nicht berührt, aber im mittelwasser bzw oberflächennah anbieten, am besten ohne ständig neu auswerfen zu müssen wäre etwas was ich gerne ausprobieren würde


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Wenn du so angelst, fängst du aber viele Aale gar nicht, nämlich zum Beisiel die, die im Mittelwasser und an der Oberfläche jagen. Das erdordert schon ein bisschen ausgefeiltere Methoden.
> Das betrifft bei mir im Sommer mehr als die Hälfte der Aale, die mir an den Haken gehen.



Ich fing früher sehr viele Aale ... jetzt keine mehr, weil ich sie in Ruhe lasse. Just my 2 cents zum Beitrag Aal.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Uh das ist spannend, wie beangelst du solche  Aale im Fluss? Mit hölzl bilde ich mir ab einer gewissen strömungsstärke ein, dass der tauwurm den Boden nicht berührt, aber im mittelwasser bzw oberflächennah anbieten, am besten ohne ständig neu auswerfen zu müssen wäre etwas was ich gerne ausprobieren würde



Er hat zwar noch nix davon verlauten lassen sowas im Fluss zu machen....aber das ginge auch ohne weiteres.

Erstens...schmeiß dein Tiroler wieder inne Box, hat am Fluss nix verloren (falsche Bleiform die rumhoppelt anstatt liegen zu bleiben).
Zweitens...Auftriebskörper (zb Korkkugeln, kleine U-Posen Marke Eigenbau mit 2-3g) nutzen um den Köder höher anzubieten (Vorfach strafft sich aufgrund von Strömung eh alleine)


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Das Tiroler Hölzl wurde ja ersonnen, damit es hoppelt. Der Missbrauch als Grundblei ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Oder wie bei mir die Rute schräg zum Ufer das fingerlange Rotauge direkt unter der Rutenspitze an freier Leine in ca.15 cm Tiefe ganz dicht am Ufer
den Rollenbügel offen...
das wirkt


Gruß Frank


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Natürlich, nur war das ja nicht Kochtopf's Anliegen.


----------



## rippi (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Am besten ist ein Senkstock mit Pödder.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Oder ein Pferdekopf.

Ohne Hölzl verliert man hier ständig das Blei, da habe ich letztes Jahr einiges an lehrgeld bezahlt ;(


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



> Natürlich, nur war das ja nicht Kochtopf's Anliegen.




Da hast du recht aber meine Kombo hatte ich ja schon genannt und damit fische ich so ziehmlich jede mir erfolgversprechende Methode ob schweres Grundangeln, Posenfischen oder halt freie Leine, ob nah oder fern.


Gruß Frank


----------



## rippi (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Aber wo bekommt man heute noch einen Pferdekopf her?


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



rippi schrieb:


> Aber wo bekommt man heute noch einen Pferdekopf her?



Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: einen der wenigen Pferdemetzger ausfindig machen oder selbst versorgen - bist schließlich nachweislich befähigt ein Wirbeltier zu schlachten.


----------



## hans albers (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

moin
mein tip auch wie @Bimmelrudi:
tele oder steck wg 60-80 g ab 3 m.

nen grosser aal macht schon ganz schön rabbatz,
ich bevorzuge da gerne etwas steifere peitschen.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: einen der wenigen Pferdemetzger ausfindig machen oder selbst versorgen - bist schließlich nachweislich befähigt ein Wirbeltier zu schlachten.



Gibt noch eine dritte Möglichkeit.

 Den Paten Don Corleone kontaktieren. Der macht manchmal Angebot, die man nicht ablehnen kann, da werden dann auch Pferdeköpfe benötigt. |supergri


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> mein tip auch wie @Bimmelrudi:
> tele oder steck wg 60-80 g ab 3 m.
> 
> ...



So sah auch meine Aalausrüstung aus, nur vom Boot aus habe ich mit 2,70 Meter Angelruten gefischt, da habe ich auch nur 2 bis 5 Meter, sehr selten max. 10 Meter vom Boot entfernt geangelt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder ein Pferdekopf.
> 
> Ohne Hölzl verliert man hier ständig das Blei, da habe ich letztes Jahr einiges an lehrgeld bezahlt ;(




Oder selbst ist der Mann...Steine liegen überall rum.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4718437&postcount=9


Bisher nur sehr sehr wenige Hänger damit gehabt (die meistens auf den Haken zurückzuführen sind, der durch Sog oder Schifffahrt unlösbar in Ritzen rutscht)


----------



## Gone Fishing (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Oder selbst ist der Mann...Steine liegen überall rum.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4718437&postcount=9



Eine klasse Lösung!
Man verzichtet auf den einen Müll, um das Gewässer dann mit anderem Giftmüll zu verschmutzen.
#6


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Gibt es ne Studie 2 Komponenten kleber VS Blei? Würde mich interessieren...
Und Abrisse bzw Montageverluste hätte ich dennoch... ich bleib beim Hölzl


----------



## Gone Fishing (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Am besten wären Steine gebohrt, oder Baustahl unbehandelt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Eine klasse Lösung!
> Man verzichtet auf den einen Müll, um das Gewässer dann mit anderem Giftmüll zu verschmutzen.
> #6



Mir gehts dabei überhaupt nicht drum, ob ich irgendwelche mikrometer-Mengen Fremdstoff in ein Gewässer einbringe.
Das tue ich sowieso schon, seien es diverse Haken oder gar Montagen die mal abreißen, oder auch Futtermengen.
Ansonsten wäre ich kein Angler..Punkt!


Da werden ganz andere Mengen von Industrie & Co. verklappt


Es kann aber sehr schnell mal ins Geld gehen wenn man sehr oft seine Bleigewichte verliert aufgrund größerer Hängergefahr.
Steine kosten nix, liegen an jedem Gewässer rum und gehören dort auch hin.
Was meinste denn warum Wallerangler ne Steinmontage nutzen..glaub hat keiner Lust immer 2kg Blei mit ans Wasser zu schleppen. und wieder hochzukurbeln.
Ob ich einen Stein nun aufbohre um darin nen Wirbel einzukleben, oder eben direkt oben drauf klebe nimmt sich gar nix...ich bring dieselbe Materie ins Wasser.

Schon traurig das man sich mittlerweile für jeden Käse hier rechtfertigen muss.

Geht besser Tofu essen anstatt Leuten an die Karre zu pinkeln...is ja auch so toll Bio....ähm genmanipuliert.


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Reg dich ned auf - im Netz ist es nun mal üblich, dass man den Best-Menschen gibt.


----------



## yukonjack (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Schön das Thema wieder zerlaabert. Hier geht`s um die Ruten und die müssen dem Gewässer angepasst werden und nichts anderes.


----------



## ralle (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Bitte zurück zum Thema !!


----------



## yukonjack (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*



ralle schrieb:


> Bitte zurück zum Thema !!



Na sag ich doch...….


----------



## Aalhunter33 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Ruten auf Aale?*

Rute 3,60 - 3,90 m,,Wg. so übern Daumen 60 -100 g,,anständige Rolle,die beim ersten Anschlag nicht gleich auseinander fliegt.
....wäre so mein kleiner Tipp.


----------

